# speaker replacement pioneer vs base



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ozarkkawi said:


> looking to get a ECO MT in the next few days. local dealer has 2 2013's and a 2012. one 2013 has pioneer other two are base system. of course the pioneer sounds a bit better, but i always seem to eventually replacing OEM speakers. Would like to hear from owners who have replaced speakers in each and the results. What is the impedance of the pioneer speakers? Is the pioneer amp good enough to realize potential of better components up front? Thanks.


If you plan on replacing the speakers, get the base sound. The Pioneer speakers are all weird. I believe it was 2.5ohms up front, 4 ohms rear, and 2 ohms or 1.5 ohms for the rear deck. The Pioneer system is significantly more difficult to upgrade.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What speakers(door) do you recommend to replace stock speakers with for a car with the base system?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> What speakers(door) do you recommend to replace stock speakers with for a car with the base system?


Without an external amplifier, none. Some may have differing recommendations, but the stock system doesn't have enough power, and you are extremely unlikely to find higher sensitivity speakers without spending quite a bit of money, at which point you can afford an external amp. 

The money saved by going with the base system over the Pioneer system can be used to put together a very nice front sound stage and pay for a good part of the subwoofer setup. 

I spent $1000 on my entire system including wiring, and I would not hesitate to claim I have the best sounding Cruze on this board. Those who have heard it will vouch for that. If you were to buy the upgraded Pioneer system and spend extra money on speakers, you'd end up very close to what I spent on my entire system.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

to the OP, I have some speaker adapters for the doors that you'll need to put aftermarket speakers in. I'd be willing to give them to you. I ordered too many when I got them lol


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> [...]
> 
> I spent $1000 on my entire system including wiring, and I would not hesitate to claim I have the best sounding Cruze on this board. Those who have heard it will vouch for that. If you were to buy the upgraded Pioneer system and spend extra money on speakers, you'd end up very close to what I spent on my entire system.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


let me correct you, WE have the best sounding cruze, you in america I in italy


----------



## 2016 chev cruze (Oct 15, 2021)

I have a 2016 Cruze limited with pioneer speakers, they’re garbage, going to install kenwood speakers and throw those garbage speakers in the trash....they’re really bad! I think Chevy got a bad deal with pioneer!


----------

